# Buffer from Stewmac.



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

I recently purchased a Buffer from Stewmac. I'm not impressed by the quality of the casting but man does it ever do a fantastic job. Glass like finish:banana:


----------



## bobsnob (Dec 23, 2006)

Here's another option for polishing, from Lee Valley. Works well, though I haven't used it on a guitar (yet).

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=20092&cat=1,190,43040


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

bobsnob said:


> Here's another option for polishing, from Lee Valley. Works well, though I haven't used it on a guitar (yet).
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=20092&cat=1,190,43040


I looked at that but decided to go with the bigger system. I'm glad that I did just for the extra room to move the guitar around. I'm sure the Lee Valley will do exactly the same job every bit as well.


----------



## bobsnob (Dec 23, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> I looked at that but decided to go with the bigger system. I'm glad that I did just for the extra room to move the guitar around. I'm sure the Lee Valley will do exactly the same job every bit as well.


Good point. I hadn't noticed that the Stewmac wheels are 12", compared to the 8" wheels on the Lee Valley system.


----------

